# Re Audio Se-x 12 review



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

Previously I had 2 07 model kicker comp vr 12s in a ported box tuned to about 40hz. They sounded pretty decent and got plenty loud. In the sake of saving some room, I decided to take one of the subs out and build a box for a single sub. It measured in at about 1.5 cf. I was pretty disappointed with the result. It had decent lower frequency bass, but lacked any sort of mid frequency punchy bass like in rock music. And I'm not talking about mid bass that full range and component speakers produce. I'm talking mid bass that a sub should be able to easily reproduce. Having tried everything to figure out if my box volume was wrong, box was leaking, or crossovers just not set right, I decided that the kicker was just not meant to be in that type of box. On the recommendation of a fellow member, I purchased an Re Audio Se-x 12. Got a good deal on last years model brand new. 

I built a new sealed enclosure between 1.4 and 1.5 cf. I was originally going to put it at about 1.8-2cf but messed up one of my cuts, so I just made it work instead of starting over (only bad thing about using brad nails). The vehicle is an 01 jeep grand cherokee. The sub amp is an Alpine mrp-m850 mono amp rated at 800 watts @ 2ohms. When I first hooked it up I was slightly disappointed again with the lack of mid bass performance. After a quick adjustment of the crossover I got it a little more towards my liking. I am very impressed with this sub. In a relatively small sealed box, the tight punchy bass is embarrassingly better than the kicker. The low bass is almost as loud (but just not quite) as both the kickers when they were both in the ported box. While it's not as loud, it does have a lot better SQ. The upper and lower bass seems a lot cleaner on this sub. I plan on building a ported box soon between 2.5 and 3cf tuned somewhere around 30hz, and I have no doubt that this one sub will sound a ton better than both kickers did. I have seen that some people are skeptical about the quality of RE's products since they switched hands, but couldn't be happier with what I got. I have always sworn by kicker subs, (I'm just an amateur enthusiast) but I can now say that I will never buy another kicker sub. RE ALL DAY!


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Deathjunior (Aug 2, 2011)

I have two of these running in my current build. Back when i competed in mtx thunder comps they wrecked **** in my ported box. The sealed box still gets down deep and hits 143db. They really do like a ported box though, you might give it a try when you get the chance. I'll be selling mine soon since I'm going back to the SQ scene.


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

I actually just built a ported box for it a couple weeks ago. About 2.2cf if I remember right tuned to about 33hz. It sounds fantastic. Hits hard and still sounds clean. Planning on doing the big 3 and redoing my amp grounds soon to give it some cleaner power.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice. Did you have to do much tuning after you switched to ported? I switched from sealed to ported (on a different sub) and love it but I feel like I'm still not 100% satisfied with the tune yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavis83 (Feb 17, 2014)

Tuning in what way? Head unit? Amp? Box frequency? I really didn't do much after I switched boxes. Turned the amp down just a hair


----------

